# Trying to root and cannot get my showcase (s950c) connected to my computer



## ST-s950c (Jan 2, 2013)

My computer will charge my phone and the phone itself will recognize the fact that it's connected to the computer, and I can put it in usb debugging, but my computer won't pick it up as a device. I have a compaq cq62 running windows 7. Any help is appreciated. I currently have no internet at my home, and i'm using foxfi for internet, and I really need the freedom of having a root to use my device to it's full capabilities, primarily a internet hotspot.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

here's a thread regarding the s950c. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37517-rooting-samsung-galaxy-s-showcase-sch-s950c

you'll want to make sure you have the proper drivers installed.

just read all of that thread.


----------

